# Gross. Warning TMI



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry to offend anyone, but I've got to tell people who get it!

Wrex was sleeping on the couch next to me yesterday evening as normal when he started...convulsing. At first I thought he was running in his sleep, which is typical for him, except his feet weren't twitching and he wasn't yapping. It only lasted a short time and a few minutes after he woke up. That's when I noticed it wasn't a running dream at all...IT WAS A NOCTURNAL EMISSION. His little red friend was hanging out and there was a sizable puddle of milky goo ON. MY. COUCH. Clearly NOT urine. I was just disgusted and shocked. I booted him off the couch and cleaned up. He just lay there face on his paws staring at me all heartbroken. I guess there's no doubt now that my fuzzy baby is a teenager.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Ahhh, boys.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I love my girls, I love my girls lol!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear. We've never had that happen with Peeves, although one time he left a deposit on the blanket hanging over the edge of the bed (long time ago, as I recall he was humping the blanket).

Why do I want more boys??? Yikes. I hope that was a "one shot" deal there.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Love my girls


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok, i wouldn't normally "go" there but since we are already there: lol

At the groom shop we had an overly amorous Bichon named "Baby" who humped the heck out of whatever groomer was working on him. He was almost impossible to groom because of his humping. He was intact. So the head groomer told the girl grooming him to grab his testicles (not to hurt) and say a stern "NO". So she did and he made a deposit right on her wrist. Not funny for the girl grooming but the rest of us got a hoot! 

Anyways, don't try that, it doesn't work! lol


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

N2Mischief--Your story made me feel better. Part of why I was so....horrified, is because I was petting him and cuddling on him like always and so when I realized what happened...yeah. I didn't feel good!

Ah well. He gets neutered on Tuesday, so that should fix that problem.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Bleh!!!
Chanter....you better not....


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

Ohhhh nooo lol...

I read that in terror & then immediately side eyed my boy. He now has the,"what did I do!?" Face.
Between pee feet & this.... I don't know why I favor boys! Yuck!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Yup! I love my girl too!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry but that's hilarious. Now I feel better about the Corgi that was masturbating on a mat during Barn Hunt last night.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh my that was so...delicately...phrased. Jupiter my elderly minipoo has never done such a thing. But Pericles, who just turned 11 months, has started to raise his leg, mark, and show more interest in nether parts. I sure hope he does not partake in such activities on the furniture! He will be neutered in the next two months or so.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol! I keep thinking of the Purina Pro Plan Commercial: "If your dog can dream it... Pro Plan can help him achieve it".


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

OMG!!!!! LOL LOL LOL LOL 

At first i was thinking OMG!!! This poor dog is having a seizure and it's going to the emergency vet, and and and ............

Then I cracked up laughing. 

I too love my girl


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow. I learned something new. Uh, Wrex has really provided us with some entertainment over the last ten months, hasn't he?


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

It's funnier now than it was. But, of course, I'm paranoid now. He started dream running last night and I shook him real hard, "WAKE UP!" He raised his head, gave me the evil eye and went to lay on the floor. As if HOW DARE *I* disturb _him_. Hubby's been telling me for months that I need to put a cover on the couch where Wrex lays. Oh how I wished I'd listened.

I'll tell you what, Charmed! The two other men in my home keep me on my toes with something new every week, I sure shouldn't be surprised that my male canine companion has followed suit!


----------

